# How does this look so far



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

Good for you Robert! Stand your ground.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

oldrivers said:


> why wouldnt you just keep what was there and hang another layer of 1/2 over it ??


 
Because they can unscrew and salvage most of the material.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Brock said:


> Because they can unscrew and salvage most of the material.


Now that's just cruel and mean spirited,























and maybe true! :laughing:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a tip...Hire American :thumbsup:


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

If I remeber correctly they gluded drywall to the joists (construction adhesive?). No re-hanging that...lol


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

robertc65 said:


> My compressor maxes out at 135 PSI. Can I sink the nails this deep or should I get a new compressor. LOL. :laughing:
> 
> Honestly though, I'm may be winning a bit and I want this to turn out OK, but in reality it's just a basement for the kids to play in. I really don't stress much over this sort of thing. I'm sure you guys that work in high end houses all the time get used to things being perfect, but I grew up in an old house where nothing was even close to perfect. I don't walk around looking for imperfections all day. I got way to many other things to keep me busy. I just like to come on here and see how it's supposed to be done. I would love to be able to hire all professionals like you guys when I need something done, but I just don't have that kind of money.


Do you realize what u are saying??? "I would love to be able to hire all professionals like you guys when I need something done, but I just don't have that kind of money"
First of i would like to say that if you did not do your homework in the first place, and hire, cheap labour, this would not happen. 
Second, if you calculate the cost of stress, and headaces, of what you have now, in comparisan to what it would cost to have a true proffesional do it for you, its less on you.
Third, Sorry for this, but it serves you right....Unfortunatlly i get a chuckel out of this, because....it was you that made the concious decision that you could not afford us. Did you get other quotes, and if so what was the diffrence between them and who you have now?
Forth...you say you can live with a few imperfections....wow..you are paying good hard earned cash to these guys....for crap...you deserve better for your money..my 14 year old son can do a better job than that with the drywall...and thats the truth....
Fifth...when you sell you home,,,,"IF" your return on investment, and that is exactly what this is....will be less for a crappy job that someone will have to redo when they purchase it...
Sixth..as above its a investment that you are spending your hard earned cash on....it will make you money once you decide to sell...sure we are only talking about one room..but thats where it starts..are you prepaired to let other things slide...you say you lived in a house when you were a child, that was not perfect...yea so what..this is your house man....TAKE SOME PRIDE IN IT!!!!, do you drive a beat up old truck with primer on the fenders and a set of bull balls on the hitch....if so then i could understand where you are coming from.


You are getting taken, and you deserve it...you did not do your homework on these people, and if you got quotes and choose the low bidder, than you are getting what you pay for...


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*Redrum*


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

except for that one seem i didnt really think it was worth tearing the whole thing down and redoing it I see stuff like that all the time pic # 2 really no big deal to me to fix it . sheetrock is an over rated product to begin with. it wasnt invented because its stronger than plaster it was invented because its faster than the old plaster sytem. that being said a patch with durabond is stronger than the rock itself no loss there .


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

Hurry! Lock this thread!!!


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

simplejack said:


> View attachment 14822


You got to much time on your hands. LOL :no:


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

simplejack said:


> Hurry! Lock this thread!!!


Don't worry Jack, I'm not going to come back swinging. :laughing: This is just more entertainment for me. 

Rob


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

robertc65 said:


> Don't worry Jack, I'm not going to come back swinging. :laughing: This is just more entertainment for me.
> 
> Rob


So, don't we get to see any more?


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*SimpleJack will remain above the fray because...*

*...Aquila non captat muscas.*


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

simplejack said:


> *...Aquila non captat muscas.*


He will go for a mouse now and then. :laughing:


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

How come tis old thing is resurected? I would like a three sentence wrap up on it and 1 final pic from the OP.



.


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

Brock said:


> How come tis old thing is resurected? I would like a three sentence wrap up on it and 1 final pic from the OP.
> 
> Brock,
> 
> ...


Brock,

The work has continued on my basement, I just got to busy to keep posting. Don't worry, I won't just let it die without posting a few photos. One good development I'd like to mention now however, is that my contractor brought in a different guy to finish hanging the drywall and yet another to do the finish work. The difference is night and day.


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

:w00t: :no: :blink:






































This is what would have happend to the guy on my house!


----------

